# Gute Chatplattform gesucht



## nfsgame (21. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
Ich suche für ein Online-Game ne Chatplattform, wo auch einsteiger gut mit klarkommen. Es sollte übersichtlich sein. Und ganz wichtig: Kostenlos! Kann mir da einer was empfehlen?

MfG nfsgame


----------



## emmaspapa (21. Oktober 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich suche für ein Online-Game ne Chatplattform, wo auch einsteiger gut mit klarkommen. Es sollte übersichtlich sein. Und ganz wichtig: Kostenlos! Kann mir da einer was empfehlen?
> 
> MfG nfsgame



 Könntest Du mal beschreiben was genau Du vorhast!?


----------



## michipolska93 (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich empfehl dir wer-kennt-wen.Bin dort selbst angemeldet ist eine ziehmlich gute seite.


----------



## endgegner (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo ich bin ein kumpel von nfsgame und wir suchen zusammen eine chatplattform.

Nun ja wir wollen die so haben für ein browsergame das man nich mit den anderen kollegen in einem Chat verständigen kann. Da nicht alle ICq, MSN usw. haben.

Wir suchen nach einer wo man sich vorne Regristriren muss um in denn chat zu gelangen also wir meinen das so das es ein CHAT ist wo keine anderen Personen rein kommen ausser die wir die erlaubnis geben.


----------



## Malkav85 (22. Oktober 2008)

Gibts -glaube ich- von Spin.de. Weiss aber leider nicht, obs für Privatanwender kostenlos ist.


----------



## Cattivo (22. Oktober 2008)

Der Spinchat wäre meiner Ansicht nach empfehlenswert. War dort selber vor einigen Jahren unterwegs und habe mich recht wohl gefühlt. Seit einiger Zeit ist die Nicknameerstellung auch wieder kostenlos. Kannst ja mal reinschauen unter spin.de - die Community: Freunde kennenlernen, Chat, Forum, Online-Spiele, Dating und mehr - kostenlos.


----------



## endgegner (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich wollte ja so ein Chat das er direkt ist also das ich es über einer domaine machen kann.

ich hatte da schonmal ein aber der hat mir nicht gefallen war bisschen zu schlecht.


----------



## nfsgame (22. Oktober 2008)

Cattivo schrieb:


> Der Spinchat wäre meiner Ansicht nach empfehlenswert. War dort selber vor einigen Jahren unterwegs und habe mich recht wohl gefühlt. Seit einiger Zeit ist die Nicknameerstellung auch wieder kostenlos. Kannst ja mal reinschauen unter spin.de - die Community: Freunde kennenlernen, Chat, Forum, Online-Spiele, Dating und mehr - kostenlos.


Wenn die Seite Firefox nicht zur Kapitulation zwingen würde.


----------



## simons700 (23. Oktober 2008)

ok also bei ds hatte unser stamm mal so n externes forum.
da gabs auch nen chat room war iwi über tw 

ansonsten kann ich die konferenzschaltung von icq empfehlen


----------



## exa (23. Oktober 2008)

vllt skype???


----------

